# New pet



## Sharac (Sep 23, 2005)

Hello,

We need some inoformations about the new pet in our house.

We don't know anything about this "mantid" (is it a mantid???)

Can you help us to know something, please? :roll:







(Our pet is something like this one on the photo)

Thanks


----------



## DMJ (Sep 23, 2005)

Dont really think thats a mantid on the picture...Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Sharac (Sep 23, 2005)

> Dont really think thats a mantid on the picture...Welcome to the forum!


Oh, my God!!!! :shock:

What is it, than???? :?

Thanks anyway


----------



## DMJ (Sep 23, 2005)

Looks like some sort of phasmid to me.


----------



## Sharac (Sep 23, 2005)

I think you are right althought i don' know anything about phasmids too  But it looks just like this one :






This is Baculum thaii  

Thank you very much


----------



## statequarters.20m.com (Sep 23, 2005)

HI, I can not see much from the pic but if it has threalike raptorial forearms it may be the Grass Mantis Thesprotia Griminis found in Fl USA. IF it is this speceis, it will feed almost exclusively on fruit flies, it needs a constant humidity like that of Florida. Keep the mantis at temps and humidity levels of its native enviorment. I may be wrong, it may be another insect or even another species of mantis


----------



## Geckospot (Sep 23, 2005)

I agree. That looks like a phasamid. I think its even eating a leaf in the pic.

Im sure its not a grass mantid. It has long antennae so it would not be a female grass mantis and it has no wings so its not a male grass mantis.

www.Geckospot.com


----------



## Geckospot (Sep 23, 2005)

Also...My grass mantid loves crickets so they dont eat "exclusively fruitflies".


----------



## Ian (Sep 23, 2005)

that is not a mantid, it is a phasmid, as dave said. I am almost certain it is a Diapheromera sp, which are pretty common in the US. You will often see them mating on twigs and branches, . Nice find  

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## Sharac (Sep 23, 2005)

I would say it is a phasmid, really. I think it is some Baculum (thaii, extradentatum or insignis).

Thank you Dave &amp; Co.


----------



## statequarters.20m.com (Sep 23, 2005)

Oh, that is neat! I have never seen a phaismid, they look like my grass mantid that just laid some ooth. I do not wish to get off topic, but can any one supply a male Thesprotia Griminis? My male died and she is on the 5th ooth, reintorduction of a male will assure fertility and vaibility of the ooth?


----------



## statequarters.20m.com (Sep 23, 2005)

P.S. (P.S. she is fertile but is rebreeding advisable? Thank you also for the correction on the phasmid, I wish to learn


----------



## Jwonni (Sep 23, 2005)

i think i read that one mating is enough and she just saves it somewhere to make future eggs fertile


----------



## statequarters.20m.com (Sep 23, 2005)

Wow, unless I start raising stinky cricekts, where can I get them that small? Crickets will make a female sick if too many and not at all advisable during depositing of Ooth???


----------



## statequarters.20m.com (Sep 23, 2005)

OH, Orin advises it? correct me if I am wrong, I hope that you are correct as she will lay a few more. They are so pretty, pink! Looks like a small moth! Looks alot like the Brunners ooth except in size and color, neat ooths!


----------



## statequarters.20m.com (Sep 23, 2005)

I see, I find on some pages that once is enough, I find on others and in a cerain book that rebreeding is best, not required, but sort of like an insurance. Thank you. I guess maybe later when I have a few pair of them, I will try both ways to see if there is a noticible difference in the hatch rate and quality. Happy Collecting


----------



## Jesse (Sep 23, 2005)

> Oh, that is neat! I have never seen a phaismid, they look like my grass mantid that just laid some ooth. I do not wish to get off topic, but can any one supply a male Thesprotia Griminis? My male died and she is on the 5th ooth, reintorduction of a male will assure fertility and vaibility of the ooth?


Please stay on topic. This deserves a thread of its own. I will edit/delete/move this at some point, hopefully after you realize why it doesn't belong.


----------



## robo mantis (Sep 25, 2005)

it looks like a grass mantis or a stick insect to me


----------



## Ian (Sep 25, 2005)

as I said, it is a stick insect, not a grass mantis.

Cheers,

Ian


----------

